# Scan pics



## Ginaj

Any guesses as to gender? The first pic is 12 weeks, the other 2 are at 20 weeks. From the scary face pic Im thinking boy? 

We arent finding out gender officially but thought it would be fun to guess.
 



Attached Files:







555F2389-86D0-44C2-A344-B022D0696EEB.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 47









655D47B8-7871-419C-B18D-66EFFC2D8562.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 27









C23EC975-9A80-42B9-9876-A951CE267BDA.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## CharCharxxx

Boy possibly from the 12 weeks scan! X


----------



## LoraLoo

I think boy too!


----------



## flowergirl7

I think boy


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to be the odd one out and guess girl. The scan at 12 weeks I can't tell if that's the nub or a leg.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy guess :blue:


PHP:


----------



## jenniferannex

Im also going girl on this one :pink:


----------



## Ginaj

Bump


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl guess from nub


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

did you find out yet? :)


----------



## AsheBro

I think boy


----------



## 221alexandra

boy


----------



## Ginaj

It was a boy! &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## LunaRose

:pink:


----------



## LunaRose

Oooh I guessed wrong :haha: Congratulations!


----------

